# Maine bear hunt legislation



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Five house bills that would have ignored Maine voters’ recent decision in favor of black bear hunting and trapping have been defeated in committee.

The Maine House Committee on Inland Fisheries and Wildlife voted 13-0 against the bills that would have banned bear hunting with bait, hounds and traps. The proposals would have contradicted the decision made in November when voters rejected ballot Question 2, which would have prohibited bear hunting using bait, hounds and bear trapping. 

HB 238, introduced by Rep. John Eder, G-Portland, would have banned the hunting of bears with bait. 

HB 392, introduced by Rep. William Smith, D-Van Buren, would have banned baiting within 100 yards of a property line. 

HB 461, introduced by Rep. Jane Eberle, D-South Portland, would have banned hunting bears with dogs. 

HB 1022, sponsored by Rep. Deborah Pelletier-Simpson, D-Auburn, would have banned bear trapping. 

HB 917, introduced by Rep. Benjamin Dudley, D-Portland, would suspend a person’s hunting license for five years if they are convicted of illegally hunting with hounds or traps. 

Maine sportsmen can contact members of the House Committee on Inland Fisheries and Wildlife to thank them for voting against these anti-hunting bills by calling (207) 287-1400.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*There Must Be No Compromise*

IMO The MDIF&W should NEVER compromise with radical anti hunting factions whose agenda has nothing to do with that which is best for wildlife, but only serves to eliminate a century of successful wildlife management and conservation ... Nor should legislators submit to what is IMO was an attempt by extortion by one Robert Fisk.

From the Portland Press Herald from last week -- _" Maine Friends of Animals President Robert Fisk Jr. told the Committee on Inland Fisheries and Wildlife that if lawmakers support restricting both trapping and the use of hounds to hunt bear, his group will abandon future consideration of a referendum to ban baiting. "_ 

http://pressherald.mainetoday.com/news/statehouse/050429bearbills.shtml

Main Entry: ex·tort 
Pronunciation: ik-'stort
Function: transitive verb
: to obtain from a person by force, intimidation, or undue or illegal power

IMO Fisk's attempt to secure bans on trapping and hounding by intimidation officials with a threat of another referendum, that would likely tie up millions in funds that could be better spent, if they did not submit to his demands, should be considered as extortion.

******

BTW --- Although I can't confirm it, I've heard reports from some of the trappers that attended the hearing that sportsmen might have outnumbered anti hunters at the hearing by as much as a 20 - 1 margin. 

Anyhow, I understand that there was a very good sportsmen's turnout.


----------

